# Cute, easy, & free toy idea!!



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

took this adorable rabbit toy idea and made one for my two boys!
they loved it and carried it all over their cage =]
enjoy!


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

Ah yes ive done this before! My girls loved it also  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome! I've never tried that but I'm going to today. Thanks!


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

Was just thinking this morning that i needed to find ways to use those things for the girls!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Cute! Another fun one with TP tubes is to place a few yummy treats inside and either fold the ends or stuff them with toilet paper. You can even hang it up in the cage to make a pinata


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats cool, I want to try it. any ideas for treats to put inside?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah if youstuff the to tube with tissue and treats in the middle then wrap it in paper they go crazy for it I have to try this one


----------



## Tabitha drake (Aug 25, 2012)

Love this idea too cute. I am trying this tonight


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## DoubleDimey (Apr 6, 2012)

Totally gonna try this with my bunny and rats!


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

Just tried this for ours.  Only wrapped the treats in a tissue first. xD 

Shes currently going nuts!


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

Super cute! I'm going to go make one right now, thanks for the idea!


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh never heard of this one I'll need to try it 


Sent from my iPad using PG free
Got Rats?


----------



## aang (Feb 7, 2012)

No prob, guys =]
I would love to make the tube pinatas for my boys, but if the ends are closed off they wont even bother... laaaazy!!!


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

May have to try this


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

My boys loved this!


----------



## kkmarie (May 27, 2012)

Mine too! I made 2 of them and everyone kept stealing them from everyone else until eventually they busted like a ratty pinata! Then everyone grabbed the crackers I put inside and ratty happy hopped away to enjoy


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice idea, I'll have to tell my cousin about this idea, I'm sure her ratties will enjoy it as much as yours are . I haven't get rats yet, but I'm getting some soon  so that's a plus, will have to write this idea down and any others I come across on this forum and others in my notebook  thank you! 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## Cstaar (Mar 7, 2012)

Great idea - I am guna try this tonight!


----------

